# [SOLVED] Razer megalodon, help please



## danlapid (Nov 30, 2011)

so this is the 2nd time it happens (no idea what i did the 1st time :S)
my headset just stopped working (seems like the maelstrom box is not responding) and the only lit led is the 7.1 thingy, everything else is turned off
so anyone knows what should i do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Razer megalodon, help please*

Test the headset on another computer. That will determine if you have a PC or headset issue. Otherwise, uninstall, reboot, reinstall the Razer software/drivers.


----------



## danlapid (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Razer megalodon, help please*

same thing on my laptop as well


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Razer megalodon, help please*



danlapid said:


> same thing on my laptop as well


That would indicate a problem with the headset.


----------



## danlapid (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Razer megalodon, help please*

well that sucks, k well then thanks for trying, i do have insurance on it so ill just check when i can go to the store, tc mate


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

